# Wye help for a newbie



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I am getting ready to install the track and begin wiring for my NCE based DCC system. I am using Peco Insulfrog turnouts.

The attached photo shows my desire to connect the engine and freight yards as well as one of the main lines that enters into this area. I want to be able to run an engine to the freight yard to collect cars and also to be able to reverse an engine consist.

Do I isolate the connecting track at both ends and connect it to the other two tracks through an auto-reverse device like Digitrax AR1? Therefore would need two AR1's?

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like one AR-1 here.
Bob


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

And you isolate both tracks at both ends.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just make sure that the marked section is longer than the longest train that will traverse it. If it's single locos, that will be fine.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Please forgive my newbieness.

So the red marks are where the insulated joiners are placed?

Then the AR1 Terminals 1 & 2 go to the section between the red marks (the reversing section)? And where do Terminals 4 & 5 get wired?

The section length adequately supports all my engine consists. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Terminals 4&5 connect on your DCC power to track,anywhere on the layout,generally close by on the buss wires.Doesn't matter wich terminal to wich wire.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This is only applicable if you have sound and want the loco powered continuously. As you are using insulfrogs you will need to connect a power lead to the ends of the tracks in your yard otherwise they will be dead when switched to the other route.


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks all.

I will install an AR1 as discussed. The yards are on its own bus with a circuit breaker to the booster so wiring should be straightforward.

And I do plan on installing feeders (switched) to each stub track (engine and freight yards).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To maximize the length of the isolated section
connecting across the top of your wye place
the insulated joiners in both rails where the track connects
the two turnouts.

EDIT: I looked again at the track plan. You can let the
entire left yard be a part of your ISOLATED section and
thus provide plenty of length for it. Place the insulated
Joiners at the right turnout and below the left turnout
across the top of the wye.

The reverse loop controllers are often located under
the layout near the isolated section. You can connect
it's INPUT terminals to your nearest DCC track buss.

Don


----------

